# Grey is Green?



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi,
Just set up my epson 1400 with sublijet bulk fed inks. When I transfered some test samples, the colors looked fine, except that anything gray turns a sickly pale green color. I'm printing through photoshop on a mac, so I think that there is some print profile or something wrong.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

GWFAMI


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

You have to have the correct ICC profile installed and I think you will have to adjust for photoshop...and someplace in your preferences...check to see that you let the printer set color..


----------



## GWFAMI (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks,
Unfortunately sublijet doesn't have an icc profile that I can find anywhere. Even their tech support says they don't have one.

There are about a dozen different profiles for the 1400 though, not sure which one to use.

Thanks,

GWFAMI


charles95405 said:


> You have to have the correct ICC profile installed and I think you will have to adjust for photoshop...and someplace in your preferences...check to see that you let the printer set color..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Did you call Sawgrass???? I used to use sublijet inks (only switched to Artainium because there was not a bulk sublijet system for the 1400 when I bought it)...and when I got my sublijet inks, they came with a CD that you installed...very easy to do...and a lot more user friendly than artainium. I believe you should have received this...also Sawgrass could send you the profile via email as they did for me at one time.

So I would be standing on someone's desk...somebody needs to provide this to you...unless the inks have changed...which I doubt..and unless ICC not needed...also doubt it..


----------



## celebritees (Mar 19, 2008)

Are you printing from an RGB image? Frequently, when printing to CMYK from RGB, weird things will happen due to gamut differences. Usually the phenomenon is most pronounced in the reds and blues, but it wouldn't surprise me to see a grey go green. Photoshop allows you to check for gamut problems under the "View" menu.

...just a thought.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The CD that I received had sublijet IQ ...its call Power Driver...And there is a profile...from Sawgrass... you have to register with sawgrass...and your vendor should have told you...anyway here is a link to the download site for the driver. The one for the 1400 is third from the botton of the list

SubliJet IQ Drivers- Sawgrass Technologies


----------

